# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  ipsec - Bestimmte IP über VPN routen

## sam600

Hallo

ich habe eine VPN mit IPsec aufgebaut.

Die VPN wird erfolgreich aufgebaut.

Wie kann ich bestimmte IPs über die VPN routen?

System: Debian 11 mit strongswan

ipcon.conf


```

conn VPN1
        left=meine.ip
        leftid=meine.ip
	rightsubnet=172.16.0.0/16
        right=ip.vom.vpn.server
        rightid=ip.vom.vpn.server
        authby=psk
        esp=aes256-sha256-modp2048!
        ike=aes256-sha256-modp2048!
        ikelifetime=28800s
        keyexchange=ikev2
        keylife=3600s
        keyingtries=%forever
        auto=add
        compress=no
```

Die VPN wird mit  ipsec up VPN1 augebaut:


```
connection 'VPN1' established successfully
```

Leider kann ich das Netz 172.16.0.0/16 nicht erreichen
-> ping führt ins leere

Wie  stelle ich fest, ob die IP über die VPN versucht wird zu erreichen?

Danke

----------


## marce

... mein erster Blick wäre der in die Routing-Tabelle...

----------

